# Skx007J Or Skx007K



## fi20100 (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess I took a different route than most people, because this morning I received the Seiko Super Oyster 22mm bracelet (from wjean28 on eBay) and I donâ€™t have a watch to put it on yet 

Iâ€™ve been looking at the Seiko SKX007, since it looks like a really good value for the money diver. Now the problem is, I canâ€™t decide whether I want to mod it or not. I figure if I wouldnâ€™t mod it, I would go for the SKX007J. However, if I wanted to mod it I would rather get the K version.

I know thereâ€™s a ton of SKX007 owners here. Which one did you get, and did you mod it? And of course you're allowed to post photos here ^_^


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's mine largely modded, needs a new bezel ring though. It's actually a 6309-7290


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

wish i had the nerve (& skill !) to try something like that.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have a somewhat similar story. I purchased a bracelet from the same seller for a watch that had to be returned. Several months later I picked up a 007 K, from a forum member, to go with the bracelet. 

The K version I have seems to keep time within COSC standards, so I am quite pleased. The silly thing is, this wasn't the only time I've purchased a watch because I had the bracelet for it. :lol:










Later,

William


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

vek said:


> wish i had the nerve (& skill !) to try something like that.


I didn't do it myself, but if I had the tools then I would be on it like a shot!


----------



## nick555 (Jan 19, 2012)

I moded my new 009 k version:



















And here some moded seiko:

The best in my opinion. I'll do this for myself soon.










And another:


----------



## nick555 (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

I have had both versions, (several of each), i would buy what ever you get the best deal on.

They are great stock or modified


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## fi20100 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks guys!  Silly me, I thought it would get easier seeing all these pictures. The problem is that I like both the original and modded ones


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

haha, some really nice mods in there... especially that all black pvd stealth one, lovin' that long time!


----------



## kes (Jan 10, 2011)

that black pvd stealth one is amazing - great mod


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Gotta admit - i prefer em just as God intended em - left as original


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

another vote for the matt stealth,absolutely love it !


----------



## fi20100 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I just pulled the trigger on a SKX007J, so I guess I'll keep this one original  But who knows what happens in the future.


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

J seems to command a better price, i bought a new J myself, I love the look standard, doubt I will mod as a result although I might try it on a NATO  pics on your bracelet will be needed


----------



## fi20100 (Aug 27, 2011)

55JWB said:


> J seems to command a better price, i bought a new J myself, I love the look standard, doubt I will mod as a result although I might try it on a NATO  pics on your bracelet will be needed


It was shipped from the UK yesterday, so I hope I'll have it at the latest next week. As soon as I've got it on the bracelet, I'll photograph it and post it. I promise!


----------



## gametime (Feb 9, 2012)

if youre going to mod anyway i would just get whatever i could find cheapest second hand


----------



## fi20100 (Aug 27, 2011)

The SKX007J has arrived, and it's now on it's new bracelet  Here's a first photo of it.


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Must agree the black pvd looks the biz!


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

very nice on the bracelet, I might need to invest now, thanks a bunch!! :wallbash:


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Simple solution. Buy two,.get the SKX007 and also the SKX009. 'J' or 'K' models.

I've got both, the 007 and the 009, and when I fancy a change I simply put 'the other one' on. They're such great looking watches I love them the way they are. I'd never mod either of mine. Occasionally I'll swap a bracelet for a rubber strap but that's as far as it goes. As for changing the face details, no not for me.

Several forum members have modded their 007s and their 009s and some look good. Others not so good but that's to my eye. It wouldn't do if we all liked the same thing. If they're happy - that's the main thing.

As to should you get the 'J' or the 'K' ? as previously suggested, get the one where you get the best deal. You won't be disappointed whichever one you buy. Good luck and be sure to keep us posted with any pictures. We love pictures.


----------

